
There Is No Algorithm for the Truth - dredmorbius
https://youtube.com/watch?v=leX541Dr2rU
======
dredmorbius
A long but good discussion of algorithmically-filtered media platforms, and
truth, trust, distortion, and disinformation, by Tom Scott of YouTube fame.

